# Fracino Piccino - Leaks ?



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

I recently purchased a Fracino Piccino which I bought for an absolute steal! Deep down I knew there must be some faults with it to justify the price, although the seller assures me it was working perfectly before he shipped it to me









Anyway.....I have stripped and revived 4 x La pavoni Eurpicollas and totally dismantled and serviced a Gaggia Classic myself, so am not afraid to tackle repairs myself.

I don't have much experience with Fracino or the Piccino so was wondering if anyone has any advice or ideas of what could be wrong. Here is a video of the machine https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lcEv4fjkzUJEk31xrp4TQJzcSQykwIEo . The video should explain what im dealing with.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TjkkFtZIvdh-dxnB7Zag5HEHS-PuLuPZ/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rHLR4bS_NxEKGE3FiwOt-v6am9N8Mcl_/view?usp=sharing

Im pretty sure if I know what parts to get I can repair it myself. I dont want to risk shipping it to Fracino and cause further issues.

Im going to document the whole journey of the repairing it so that anyone else dealing with this in the future can try tackling it themselves.

Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The machine has been used in a very hard water area and is heavily scaled up. The scale will be through and in all the components.

The leaking item on the top is the vacuum release valve, contaminated with scale and possibly damaged seal, new one required.

The leak from the curved pipe is probably because it is to far out of line with the fitting above displacing the seal inside.

The solenoid valve above is also leaking, possibly the valve and / or gasket.

The front solenoid appears to be leaking, again could be valve or gasket or both.

A complete strip down, de-scale all components, examine closely for wear and damage.

The boiler is probably over filling doe to scale on the fill probe.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> The machine has been used in a very hard water area and is heavily scaled up. The scale will be through and in all the components.
> 
> The leaking item on the top is the vacuum release valve, contaminated with scale and possibly damaged seal, new one required.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I think you are right, im going to strip down the machine and see what I can find. De scale the life out of it.

Is there anything you recommend for descalling? I used to use citirc acid which always seemed to do the job.

The funny thing is the seller was so proud of the fact that he lived in a soft water area.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Citric acid is fine but if you need / want a more aggressive d-ccaler try Calcinet, used for industrial machines.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Citric acid is fine but if you need / want a more aggressive d-ccaler try Calcinet, used for industrial machines.


Will try that for sure.

Were you suggesting I replace the water level probe in boiler?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No , just d-scale it.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

A little update.

I have now taken out the boiler and opened it up. Luckily it looks like its in good condition, hardly any lime scale. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sNA4umRPjgkN4JT7qAYAtKCBV-i62TQ6

https://drive.google.com/open?id=17nShrJSoqE_nPccNNDP-uv5HYCpHIsVa It was fairly easy to remove as well.

So far looks like I need two quick connect elbows, steam boiler O ring, air release valve and steam boiler safety valve.


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

Good detailed video and a nice little project.

You might find things like the elbows can be descaled and re used. Its probably leaking due to the limescale. There should be 2 tiny o rings behind the solenoid plunger. These may well be causing the leak around the solenoid.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You can download a parts lists etc from Fracino's site.

As I have one I keep and eye on faults people report. The problem with push fits usually seems to be the pipe especially if the seal is stressed due to the length of pipe they have used or the angle it goes in at. Your likely to need new runs of pipe.

The loose part you noticed on a pushfit should be loose on some designs and not loose on others. I'm more used to seeing them on compressed air things. Anyway pushing that part in or pulling it out may ease the pressure in the seal so that the pipe can be released. The reason the part is loose could just be the pipe. Compare it with others that are ok.

Don't forget that the boiler itself is part of the fill level circuit - not just the probe. Thorough descaling should sort that side out. Not at all sure about using calcinet on a brass boiler. Vinegar / acetic acid is faster acting than citric and even that will brighten brass.

I live in a very soft water area. Even so the machine needs a descale every few months. In my case it's switched on a boils water 3 times a day. The water is so soft I have never ever needed to descale anything else even kettles that have been used for several years and used many times a day.

John

-


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

ajohn said:


> You can download a parts lists etc from Fracino's site.
> 
> As I have one I keep and eye on faults people report. The problem with push fits usually seems to be the pipe especially if the seal is stressed due to the length of pipe they have used or the angle it goes in at. Your likely to need new runs of pipe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response John.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

Some updates for you all.

I disconnected the boiler and removed it. Removed all fitting from the boiler. The element, air release valve, safety valve, easy connect fittings, plus some other bits I dont know the name of lol.

Descaled the boiler using Calcinet Bloody amazing!!!!

Some pics here >> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pFgJWfC8tStJF-q7KGIeMZndcxIL-ztK

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uuoLXUQ9Fg5JIzgT9YZqafNTNK4OUBFE

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TLEjpP0JWhGE-bvX2VPrX1zFLuaj7Dl4

Fully descaled https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XuiUSATn4qK8CExG_1sHL7MdxtJCgqUd

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1goGrpweHTe5lX9Yg78kJhf6b3temLnci

I shared the video from my first post with a technician at Fracino and he was very helpfull. After stripping the machine down it was obvious what needed replacing. Can list everything if needed.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good to see the improvements:good: . Will be good to see it all finished and up and running.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

Boiler rebuilt and machine is running perfectly!!!

Some pics here >> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vlG5kOquk7NIf6BghucJtpNRAfLxlfvo

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vZxCpwRNDKJ49Y5yvOx7ENTuIFQKY1WX









Here is a video of me pulling a shot on the Piccino with a bottomless filter holder. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FpKjp_aD8VKouZEz2UXvNwIgo0NzRtPL


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

Happy to go into more deatil about what needed replacing and how to remove the boiler.

Might be worth mentioning that my machines is the 2011 model, not the more recent Piccino.


----------

